# ECS Tunning- MK6 Jetta 1.4T Big Bore Cast Aluminum Turbo Inlet Pipe



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Just order my part last night. With the ECS Big Bore Turbo Inlet Pipe, the factory inlet pipe is removed and replaced with our straight-through, high flow cast aluminum inlet. This increases available airflow by +22 CFM (+11% over stock) and turbocharger working sound by creating a larger, smoother transition between the turbo inlet hose and compressor housing inlet. Definitely purchase this item! Where to buy the part- MK6 Jetta 1.4T Big Bore Cast Aluminum Turbo Inlet Pipe
My Youtube Channel https://www.youtube.com/user/TraeNelsonScott/videos


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. I broke the small hose on mine when I changed my clutch and ended up jb welding it then and it’s held, but now with this, I’ll replace mine and it will be permanent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Thanks for posting this. I broke the small hose on mine when I changed my clutch and ended up jb welding it then and it’s held, but now with this, I’ll replace mine and it will be permanent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Now you get to replace it with better. What clutch did you put in?


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

7ra3 said:


> Absolutely! Now you get to replace it with better. What clutch did you put in?


South bend stage 2 endurance. Feels like a stock clutch, but it definitely grabs harder than stock when you’re getting on it and banging through gears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> South bend stage 2 endurance. Feels like a stock clutch, but it definitely grabs harder than stock when you’re getting on it and banging through gears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Do you have pictures of your car. I would like to see it. I ws looking at southbend stage 2- Then me and person on here were talking about the spec 2 stage 2 clutch.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I don’t know much about spec clutches, but I do know that pretty much anyone who bought a south bend clutch was happy with it. I do have a few pictures, but unfortunately I’m on a work phone at the moment, I can post some later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> I don’t know much about spec clutches, but I do know that pretty much anyone who bought a south bend clutch was happy with it. I do have a few pictures, but unfortunately I’m on a work phone at the moment, I can post some later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forsure I felt the southbend clutch in a 1.8 Passat Wagon getting mid 300 HP and its not too tough


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

I ordered it the night it came out, expect it very soon. I can't wait, I'll have an install video for y'all


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> I ordered it the night it came out, expect it very soon. I can't wait, I'll have an install video for y'all


Nice, I'll check it out.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

update, package is expected to arrive sunday by 4pm. Anyone else?


----------



## gavinthorp (Sep 27, 2018)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> update, package is expected to arrive sunday by 4pm. Anyone else?


patiently waiting... should ship to me soon.


----------



## CRNX449 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey Mk6ChrisKing I watched your recently uploaded video live and I was very curious about this Turbo inlet pipe. I was a little confused about where to find the install instructions. I'm glad i saw your post about uploading an install video. That might make my decision on getting it for mine as well .


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

CRNX449 said:


> Hey Mk6ChrisKing I watched your recently uploaded video live and I was very curious about this Turbo inlet pipe. I was a little confused about where to find the install instructions. I'm glad i saw your post about uploading an install video. That might make my decision on getting it for mine as well .


Hey thank you , it’s on the big euro site
Ecstuning.com 

Look up “big bore turbo inlet 1.4t “

Mine arrives Saturday / Sunday , I’ll install it then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

Interesting...might fit mine....see when its available over here...I'd have to coat it to heat shield it more it being alu. It might hold heat more than the plastic (loads of different parameters of absorption, reflection & emissivity come into play).

Still can't get around the turbo intake dia which is the limiting factor..


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Mine won’t be in until may 4th. I broke the black hose on the back side of inlet and jbweld it. But I’m sure I’m losing boost from it. So I’m waiting for mine. Wish it was coming this week like yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine arrived yesterday at noon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Mine arrived yesterday at noon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Just inspected the inlet. It’s defects . It has a pin sized hole where it bends.

Should I duck tape it closed? 

I want to run this. I’m on the phone with ecstuning now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Just inspected the inlet. It’s defects . It has a pin sized hole where it bends.
> 
> Should I duck tape it closed?
> 
> ...


Picture so I know what to look for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Picture so I know what to look for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Update, JB Welded it. Used 3 layers/coats of JB. Covered all imperfections with it.

Installing it tomorrow morning. That is 36hours+ of curing.. I guess I'll do a 27psi pull and see if it holds. Looking promising. Except install video along with before and after sound clips. Video out tomorrow night


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, just waiting for mine and I’ll be installing it. Looks like a 20 to 30 minute job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Yeah, just waiting for mine and I’ll be installing it. Looks like a 20 to 30 minute job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo my friend, I need help LOL






It's next to impossible to reach those bolts.... I tried for 6 hours, then dropped the extension into the engine bay and had to look for it for another hour.

I removed 1 and a half bolts LOL . The third is like in a weird spot

Here a video of what it actually looks like and the bolts I was having trouble with

Do you think it's easier to remove these bolts from under the car. My hand is messed up bad now.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

I think I will have better clearance from below... don't know yet. Have to wait till my next day off.... m onday


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I’ve been working overtime all week, so when I have a moment, I’ll show you how to get to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I’m waiting for ECS to do me a solid and bump my inlet shipping date to tomorrow so I can get this done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ViewlessSquid said:


> I’ve been working overtime all week, so when I have a moment, I’ll show you how to get to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. There has to be a trick. I guess if you show me how to do it , I'll put you in the video lol.

I definitely thought I could do it. It is easy enough. I just need more room or know which spot is best. The directions don't help for this part. Unless I remove the battery for more space and or go in from under the car.



ViewlessSquid said:


> I’m waiting for ECS to do me a solid and bump my inlet shipping date to tomorrow so I can get this done.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they'll be able to do you a solid. I'm under the impression the next batch isn't ready until the end of the month.

I tried to have them send me a new one and I'll send them the damage one back but that was no go. Said I would have to wait even longer. I thought I was a very good customer, if you know what I am saying


I'll just pm u


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my experience with installing the Big bore turbo inlet. "This is not easy and does require patience. Check out my install video. Give a like and follow share... I Will follow back. IG: 7ra3.s. My name is Trae. Hope this video helps someone. 



 . Where to buy product: MK6 Jetta 1.4T Big Bore Cast Aluminum Turbo Inlet Pipe


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Mine won’t be in until may 4th. I broke the black hose on the back side of inlet and jbweld it. But I’m sure I’m losing boost from it. So I’m waiting for mine. Wish it was coming this week like yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang... Once you get it installed you will be very satisfied. Excited to hear how everything goes for you!


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, I’m going to try and make an informative video for everyone. I seen a few videos and everyone is having a difficulty here or there. I’m going to try and see if we can create one good video of whatever tools can be used and the easiest way to do it. I can’t wait to get it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Yeah, I’m going to try and make an informative video for everyone. I seen a few videos and everyone is having a difficulty here or there. I’m going to try and see if we can create one good video of whatever tools can be used and the easiest way to do it. I can’t wait to get it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats great it makes a big difference/ Lol Completely difficult though because of where the screws are placed. Its going to take time and wont be easy.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

7ra3 said:


> Thats great it makes a big difference/ Lol Completely difficult though because of where the screws are placed. Its going to take time and wont be easy.


i taken me about 3-4 hours ECS tuning has pictures. http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f..._MK6_Jetta_1.4T_Big_Bore_Turbo_Inlet_Pipe.pdf Dont go under the car or anything like that they recommend maybe moving the battery but thats not going to help much


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

7ra3 said:


> i taken me about 3-4 hours ECS tuning has pictures. http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f..._MK6_Jetta_1.4T_Big_Bore_Turbo_Inlet_Pipe.pdf Dont go under the car or anything like that they recommend maybe moving the battery but thats not going to help much


In my video description I list the tool that should be used and bought from O rileys link in description


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

7ra3 said:


> In my video description I list the tool that should be used and bought from O rileys link in description





ViewlessSquid said:


> Yeah, I’m going to try and make an informative video for everyone. I seen a few videos and everyone is having a difficulty here or there. I’m going to try and see if we can create one good video of whatever tools can be used and the easiest way to do it. I can’t wait to get it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one thing i can say is be careful when cutting the hose. Good luck with everything and Post your vid in the form when you get it set up


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

gavinthorp said:


> patiently waiting... should ship to me soon.





CRNX449 said:


> Hey Mk6ChrisKing I watched your recently uploaded video live and I was very curious about this Turbo inlet pipe. I was a little confused about where to find the install instructions. I'm glad i saw your post about uploading an install video. That might make my decision on getting it for mine as well .





http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_27091_VW_MK6_Jetta_1.4T_Big_Bore_Turbo_Inlet_Pipe.pdf


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

So is the turbo more noticeable or louder? Is anyone feeling a difference?

I’m sure there isn’t a big power gain or anything, but I’m just curious to hear inputs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> So is the turbo more noticeable or louder? Is anyone feeling a difference?
> 
> I’m sure there isn’t a big power gain or anything, but I’m just curious to hear inputs.
> 
> ...


If you have a tune performance gains will be extremely noticeable. No tune still noticeable, but a tune with any bolt ons is recommended to see full potential of the upgraded parts. I have a sprint booster to have immediate response to the pedal- no lag. I feel the difference. It is much louder and can hear more of the spool. I feel the difference. See this type of stuff their coming out with is to lead to a bigger picture keep that in mind. There are more parts to come for our little 1.4. Patience everyone. We are going to see big gains soon. Some shops already experimenting with the 1.4T


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

I've decided against it as its aluminium, & thus it will transfer heat from either the turbo casing or the surrounding engine bay air, to the air inside the pipe...which we want to be as cool as possible...that 11% or so gain in air volume increase with the pipe will be nullified by the fact the can get warmer & thus not as oxygen dense. Either that or factor in more heat shielding. Oh & heat to affect it doesn't have to be visible either, everything puts out heat, & we can see it with infrared thermal imaging cameras.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...volkswagen-jetta?q=Titan+torque+key+set&pos=0 - What i recommend to get the job done or the Big Bore Turbo Inlet install


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I've decided against it as its aluminium, & thus it will transfer heat from either the turbo casing or the surrounding engine bay air, to the air inside the pipe...which we want to be as cool as possible...that 11% or so gain in air volume increase with the pipe will be nullified by the fact the can get warmer & thus not as oxygen dense. Either that or factor in more heat shielding. Oh & heat to affect it doesn't have to be visible either, everything puts out heat, & we can see it with infrared thermal imaging cameras.


Your choice, but this is all adding up for future parts to come. So if a person wants gains upgrading the inlet is a smart choice if your building a car for speed- meaning you have all the other parts that make the car safe. Remember for the 1.4 it has integrated cooling system in the manifold. So if you have a different model then idk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

7ra3 said:


> Your choice, but this is all adding up for future parts to come. So if a person wants gains upgrading the inlet is a smart choice if your building a car for speed- meaning you have all the other parts that make the car safe. Remember for the 1.4 it has integrated cooling system in the manifold. So if you have a different model then idk


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

7ra3 said:


> Your choice, but this is all adding up for future parts to come. So if a person wants gains upgrading the inlet is a smart choice if your building a car for speed- meaning you have all the other parts that make the car safe. Remember for the 1.4 it has integrated cooling system in the manifold. So if you have a different model then idk





7ra3 said:


>


I've owned & modified VAG 1.4lt engines since 1996, & owned & modified my Mk7 Estate since 2014....I think I know what I'm doing...

The integrated intake manifold cooler still works better if the air into it is as cold as possible, therefore more oxygen rich, basic principals.

The only way to make certain of a totally cold air flow with increased volume is to remove the whole air box/pan pipes from the top of the engine & mount them in front of the battery (as per some cars like the new Jetta & the 1.5lt's)...then remove the IC from the manifold, fit a blanking plate & fit a FMIC.

Trouble is the gearbox/clutch & basic open diff aren't that good so reliably pushing over say 200bhp & well over 320Nm isn't worth it.....I'm pushing circa 190+BHP & 312Nm.....which is good enough..mind you I've done loads of aero tweaks which positively affects acceleration, & also reduced unsprung weight, again which improves acceleration, & handling....still thinking about fitting a LiFePO4 battery to remove 12kg from the nose weight!


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

* Everyone should buy at their own risk if this is a concern as well as any modification. If I notice turbo failure due to heat ill let this discussion know my experience. I do recommend running a catch can to avoid any oil build up that's going to save the turbo.*


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I've owned & modified VAG 1.4lt engines since 1996, & owned & modified my Mk7 Estate since 2014....I think I know what I'm doing...
> 
> The integrated intake manifold cooler still works better if the air into it is as cold as possible, therefore more oxygen rich, basic principals.
> 
> ...


No worries, from my understanding ECS Tuning tested their Turbo Inlet- including heat and airflow before releasing the product. Although thanks for giving a second opinion on the topic.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I've owned & modified VAG 1.4lt engines since 1996, & owned & modified my Mk7 Estate since 2014....I think I know what I'm doing...
> 
> The integrated intake manifold cooler still works better if the air into it is as cold as possible, therefore more oxygen rich, basic principals.
> 
> ...


*"The only way to make certain of a totally cold air flow with increased volume is to remove the whole air box/pan pipes from the top of the engine & mount them in front of the battery (as per some cars like the new Jetta & the 1.5lt's)...then remove the IC from the manifold, fit a blanking plate & fit a FMIC*." - I would like to know more about this set up right here. Is this something that you have done with one of the 1.4s you have worked on in the past? Ive heard talks about this


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

7ra3 said:


> *"The only way to make certain of a totally cold air flow with increased volume is to remove the whole air box/pan pipes from the top of the engine & mount them in front of the battery (as per some cars like the new Jetta & the 1.5lt's)...then remove the IC from the manifold, fit a blanking plate & fit a FMIC*." - I would like to know more about this set up right here. Is this something that you have done with one of the 1.4s you have worked on in the past? Ive heard talks about this



I'm talking about the EA211 1.4lt engines...obviously you don't know what's already out there??

You talk about increasing the air flow to the turbo (intake pipe) & obviously increasing the air pressure allowed to build up via ECU software by allowing the turbo pressure to build up by not activating the wastegate so early.....unfortunately you are now increasing the speed & volume of the air passing through the built in intake manifold cooler, which means the air spends less time in the cooler to get cold, therefore it enters the engine hotter than before...as you are beyond the IC design air flow parameters.

This is why when going for more power above stage1 its best to swap out the IC for a bigger one to cope with the increased air volume & speed...& why you should keep all air pipes as cool & as shielded as possible...


EA211 1.4lt IC blanking plate here:-
Watercooler block off plate 1.4 TSI EA211 - Intercooler - Products (r-tmg.com)

Complete stage 3 kit here for EA211 1.4lt with hybrid turbo & full FMIC
Stage 3 Kit 1.4 TSI EA211 240HP - Tuning Kits (r-tmg.com)

Here's a complete FMIC kit for the 1EA211 1.5lt EVO engine.
RTMG Front Mount Intercooler Kit for Seat Leon FR / Audi A3 / VW Golf 1.5 TSI EVO - Intercooler - Products (r-tmg.com)

But you're still gong to have to uprate your clutch & gearbox & diff to cope...so a MQ350 swap is best for reliability..& somebody on the MK7Golf forum has swapped his MQ250 out....as for the air box position swap various other people have done it,( I helped with part numbers) but not 100% to OEM due to cost. The battery tray has the studs for the GTI/R/TDI air box..so you could use a second hand one..then custom pipe to the turbo..or buy the new Jetta 1.4lt parts or the 1.5lt EVO engine parts, but there's various other coolant pipes which might need moving...basically only worth it if you're going stage2 & above due to cost/gains


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I'm talking about the EA211 1.4lt engines...obviously you don't know what's already out there??
> 
> You talk about increasing the air flow to the turbo (intake pipe) & obviously increasing the air pressure allowed to build up via ECU software by allowing the turbo pressure to build up by not activating the wastegate so early.....unfortunately you are now increasing the speed & volume of the air passing through the built in intake manifold cooler, which means the air spends less time in the cooler to get cold, therefore it enters the engine hotter than before...as you are beyond the IC design air flow parameters.
> 
> ...


lol ok obviously i dont know that much that's why im asking you since you have an expert opinion. So sorry man for tying to help out the community on new parts being released. We have the EA211 engine as well the American one. It does have to be like that I don't mind your opinion but you don't have to downplay me or what ECS tuning is experimenting with. At the end of the day everyone is experimenting. Only reason i posted the animated video is for the people who do not know. So no i havent been building EA211 Engines like you- no i dont have a inferred red reading device. I would of thought the designers at ECS tuning would have considered that. I do know the European version of the engine are different then the ones in the states. If im not mistaken the intake placement are different like some parts wouldn't work. We don't have the stage 3 set up here and may not work for ours. I have looked into revo upgrades and European set ups.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I'm talking about the EA211 1.4lt engines...obviously you don't know what's already out there??
> 
> You talk about increasing the air flow to the turbo (intake pipe) & obviously increasing the air pressure allowed to build up via ECU software by allowing the turbo pressure to build up by not activating the wastegate so early.....unfortunately you are now increasing the speed & volume of the air passing through the built in intake manifold cooler, which means the air spends less time in the cooler to get cold, therefore it enters the engine hotter than before...as you are beyond the IC design air flow parameters.
> 
> ...


But thanks for educating me on the other options available. Like I said im not an expert on the topic. It does make sense what you are saying So thank you. Just these options are not being advertise by developers here. I went a checked out some other view points on plastic or aluminum Metal or Plastic Inlet Piping | My Golf Mk7 -


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

golfdave said:


> I'm talking about the EA211 1.4lt engines...obviously you don't know what's already out there??
> 
> You talk about increasing the air flow to the turbo (intake pipe) & obviously increasing the air pressure allowed to build up via ECU software by allowing the turbo pressure to build up by not activating the wastegate so early.....unfortunately you are now increasing the speed & volume of the air passing through the built in intake manifold cooler, which means the air spends less time in the cooler to get cold, therefore it enters the engine hotter than before...as you are beyond the IC design air flow parameters.
> 
> ...


For example the heat transfer that should be of concerned is like you mentioned FMIC for that increase in power - which would be hot air being transferred through the silicone or plastic hosing to the inlet. The inlet being aluminum is not going to be a huge difference because of the plastic or silicone hoses that the heat passes through. I think its awesome you guys over there are getting 240 HP. I am definitely going to be running a FMIC soon once I am tuned around 200 HP. Thank you for showing the kit for FMIC. We do not have the kit offered here in the states people have been converting themselves with parting it together.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Reflect-A-GOLD is a metalized polyamide polymer laminated glass cloth with a high temperature pressure sensitive adhesive for use in extreme temperature swing environments. It is lightweight and easy to apply and remove.

Highly effective material for firewalls, fuel cells, engine covers, under hoods, engine compartment, bulk heads, seat bottoms – anything or area that needs protection from heat. 









Reflect-A-Gold Roll - 2" X 30'


Control heat and dress up your engine bay




www.ecstuning.com


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Inside Plastic Inlet


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

So from the pictures of the OEM Turbo Inlet you can see there are slits in side the piping causing restriction. The aluminum replacement from ECS does not have these. Those slits in the piping are not going to produce air flow as smoothly. Not necessarily saying it gives 11% more power or however that is being taken. So it has smoother travel of air through the inlet. I have not experienced anything damaging driving it 2hr plus without stopping.


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

7ra3 said:


> Reflect-A-GOLD is a metalized polyamide polymer laminated glass cloth with a high temperature pressure sensitive adhesive for use in extreme temperature swing environments. It is lightweight and easy to apply and remove.
> 
> Highly effective material for firewalls, fuel cells, engine covers, under hoods, engine compartment, bulk heads, seat bottoms – anything or area that needs protection from heat.
> 
> ...





7ra3 said:


> So from the pictures of the OEM Turbo Inlet you can see there are slits in side the piping causing restriction. The aluminum replacement from ECS does not have these. Those slits in the piping are not going to produce air flow as smoothly. Not necessarily saying it gives 11% more power or however that is being taken. So it has smoother travel of air through the inlet. I have not experienced anything damaging driving it 2hr plus without stopping.


As I said I've owned & modified VAG 1.4lt engines since 1996...I've known about the main brands of heat shielding since then & before..& many since they first hit the market...

With regards the MK7 Golf & the EA211 1.4lt engines I did a thread back in 2018 which was a collation of the heat shielding mods to the engine....one of which used DEI reflect-a-gold....& in other places using one of the other best materials Zircoflex...

EA211 engine:- heat shielding & how to sort the design flaws in the coil pack wiring | GOLFMK7 - VW GTI MKVII Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVII Forum


As for what you call "slits" that's the openings into the Helmholtz resonator....


& here is the thread that was started by somebody else, but I added loads of part numbers..this on swapping the later 1.4lt & 1.5lt EVO, or EA888 engine style air box in front of the battery...

Possibility of EA888 style intake system retrofit on 1.4T EA211? | GOLFMK7 - VW GTI MKVII Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVII Forum


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

7ra3 said:


> Reflect-A-GOLD is a metalized polyamide polymer laminated glass cloth with a high temperature pressure sensitive adhesive for use in extreme temperature swing environments. It is lightweight and easy to apply and remove.
> 
> Highly effective material for firewalls, fuel cells, engine covers, under hoods, engine compartment, bulk heads, seat bottoms – anything or area that needs protection from heat.
> 
> ...


I’ve been debating wrapping my charge pipe and intake pipe with reflect a Gold. 

Any opinions on doing this ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

And now I just got an email, my inlet pipe is being pushed to may 16th... this sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

My turbo inlet is in ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> My turbo inlet is in !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s hear it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

here's my $0.02

I tried this twice. Failed the first time because my tools weren't exactly what I needed. They were either too big or too long  .......... forreal though, get the tools you need BEFORE or else you'll probably mess up like I did. It was bad.


T30 + 3inch extension( magnetic extension is a life saver, USE TAPE TO SECURE IT ALL) ( Don't drop it, like me ) + socket + 1/4 racket ( sometimes a swivel helps if you can get a 1/4 size one , anything bigger is a no go. )

So, how do you make this a walk in the park? Well, having an extra set of hands made it so easy. Having someone hand you the tools while your hand is in there deep is quite helpful. Having someone line you up from the passenger side made it easier too. Leaning/setting yourself up on the battery makes it easier too.

But there is NO EASY WAY to get the captive screws out of the turbo inlet. The biggest tip to get the screw out near the engine block is to line it up with the little ridge on the oem turbo inlet. That ridge will line you up perfectly with the bolt. ( you can use someone on the passenger side to guide you too )
For the one on the other side, you need avoid the brake res at all cost. In my video I show you have to get your arm in there. You can feel the screw but can't see it. Use one finger to line your tools up.


Besides that, it's a walk in the park. Make sure your connections are good when you put it back together. Mine weren't and I blew something out of place and the turbo made no boost.

Here's how I installed it






sound clips will be out tomorrow, these videos are taking forever to load. I want good quality for everyone


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

Forgot to ad to one of my posts above..this adaptor fits to the turbo inlet so you can use your own silicone hoses to make up any type of CAI systems...

1.2 / 1.4 TSI EA211 - Turbo Adapter - Products (r-tmg.com)


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

This inlet sounds INSANE!!!


----------



## GeeN (May 23, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> This inlet sounds INSANE!!!



hey. how long would you say it took to install? I’ve heard it can be a pita.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

GeeN said:


> hey. how long would you say it took to install? I’ve heard it can be a pita.


LOL, if you watch my channel, my update video will give you all the answers you need . 

Save you some time, get EVERYTHING YOU NEED AND MORE. Maybe get someone to help too. That helped. It was a pain for me .


----------



## ThatMac16 (Aug 6, 2021)

golfdave said:


> As for what you call "slits" that's the openings into the Helmholtz resonator....


I'm probably going to leave my stock Inlet on there because of the Helmholtz resonator since, from what I understand, not only does it help to muffle pressure wave sound from piston and valve interaction, but it also helps direct airflow. I'd like to think that this airflow direction is important since the makers of our engines used this not just for sound canceling purposes.

I know this doesn't apply to our cars but they also help volumetric efficiency in NA engines. 

I'd also like to think that how restrictive the oem inlet is aids in the airflow needed to build higher torque at low rpm, much like the mandatory turbo inlet restrictors (obviously completely different design but you catch my drift) used on WRC engines (with the proper engine management of course).

Please correct me if I'm way off base. Just speaking to what I understand. I have an APR stage 1 tune, among other very minor mods, and my goal with this U.S. spec EA211 is to have torque in the lower rpm range. Again, please correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't sound like this inlet fits my end goal. I know it's not a V8 but still.


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> This inlet sounds INSANE!!!


Any issues on it ever since you put that piece on? That sounds dope dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

